
Ask HN: Who do you use for DNS management and why? (2020) - christefano
It’s finally and unexpectedly time for me to move DNS management away from IBM Cloud (formerly SoftLayer). Who do you all use and why?<p>Backstory: After managing my DNS with IBM Cloud’s “Classic Infrastructure” for a while now (and with SoftLayer for many years before that), I logged in to discover that I have to enter a credit card and upgrade from the free plan in order to access my DNS records.<p>There wasn’t any notice that this change was coming, so imagine my surprise :)<p>On the plus side, IBM &#x2F; SoftLayer DNS doesn’t support reverse DNS or CAA records, which I’ve been wanting for several of my domains.
======
robertcope
I like DNS Made Easy. I've used them for probably more than a decade now.
Never had any issues. Insanely cheap compared to the competitors I've looked
at from time to time.

